

Reaching Out to the World With Twitter - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/23/business/smallbusiness/23twitter.html?_r=1&ref=technology

======
JournalistHack
The New York Times discovers the _local_ (in San Francisco?!?) potentials of
Twitter for small businesses. Yes, even street cart vendors.

I'm still waiting for AT&T to function well enough in my little backwater to
make iPhones feasible... not to mention for 1/4 of the population to be
internet-savvy (or have heard there is a "tech revolution").

If anybody wants to move to a high desert town with huge hours of sunshine per
year (and in need of a revolution/awakening)... email me.

~~~
CalmQuiet
Heh, heh, I feel your pain buddy. I'm in the metro area now but i've traveled
around CO enough to have pity on anyone doing tech work (that expects any
local receptivity).

(But, sorry, that doesn't mean I'm interested in moving to your wasteland.)

